# Two Students Killed in Collision With Challenger



## AlanB (Jan 29, 2004)

> Christie Limmer wipes tears away as Cameron Yoe classmate Brandon Kimbrel watches a freight train pass.
> A historic passenger train on its way to Houston for Super Bowl festivities struck a pickup truck in Central Texas, killing two high school football players.
> 
> The Burlington Northern Santa Fe train was crossing through rural Cameron on Tuesday when a pickup carrying Brian Reinders, 17, and Travis Mueck, 16, drove onto the tracks.



The full story from the Houston Chronicle.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 29, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## gswager (Jan 29, 2004)

Ouch! I hope that steam locomotive Challenger doesn't get a curse. :angry:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 29, 2004)

gswager said:


> Ouch! I hope that steam locomotive Challenger doesn't get a curse. :angry:


I'm worried that this will cause the insurance companies to raise their already ridiculous rates and put even more Tourist RR's out of business.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Jan 29, 2004)

AlanB said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch!  I hope that steam locomotive Challenger doesn't get a curse. :angry:
> ...


You got that right :angry:


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 29, 2004)

AlanB said:


> The Burlington Northern Santa Fe train was crossing through rural Cameron on Tuesday when a pickup carrying Brian Reinders, 17, and Travis Mueck, 16, drove onto the tracks.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the train is run by UP. Any word on damage to the Challenger?


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ive got my fingers crossed #3985, the Challenger, is not damaged. That would be horrible.

But it appears this incident could have been avoided yet again.

:angry:


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Jan 29, 2004)

Very very Bad


----------

